# Do I need a vehicle inspection



## BrOnXZoO (Oct 25, 2015)

Do I need a vehicle inspection in Florida?


----------



## BrOnXZoO (Oct 25, 2015)

Ty


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Inspections are based on each city/market. We don't have Uber inspections here, but drivers eventually have to register their vehicles with the city which requires an ASE certified tech to do a mechanical inspection. Visually I think Uber stopped even asking for pictures here.


----------



## jcms523 (Oct 15, 2015)

I would go to the local office. They're completely free there. If you go to another garage, I believe you have to pay then get reimbursed.


----------



## BrOnXZoO (Oct 25, 2015)

I cannot seen to find a inspector location in my ocala area.. I called jiffy lube and they dont do uber inspections... Can someone guide me in the right direction.. What do you mean by local office. Can you be more specific please?


----------

